# 3 R Rule for Consults



## krssy70 (Jan 22, 2010)

Can anybody help me on the 3 R's for documenting a consultation. I know one is request, and the other is report...I am stuck on the 3rd one..Please help?????


----------



## LLovett (Jan 22, 2010)

I usually teach the 4 Rs, which is the same thing with more detail.

Request-Who requested it?
Reason-Why did they request it?
Render -What are the findings?
Report-Report findings back to the requestor.

Laura, CPC, CPMA, CEMC


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jan 22, 2010)

*3 Rs*

I had always been taught - Request, Reason, Report.

I see on this forum most people use - Request, Render, Report.

I'm glad to see that Laura includes "reason" in her list of 4 Rs. 

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## krssy70 (Jan 22, 2010)

Thank you both for your responses.


----------

